# More Alum Creek Muskie Fun 8/2/14



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Had a great time out last night with my friends Dylan, Kevin, Ray, and Llew96. Dylan and I got out at 6:30 last night and fished for 3 hours. Within the first hour I hooked into a good sized muskie on a 1.5 ounce mepps muskie killer that threw the hook as soon as it jumped. Soon after that I hooked and landed a fiesty 35 incher inhaled my monster spinner. For anyone looking for durability, look elsewhere because that mepps spinner was destroyed by the time I got it back. 

I also swam all the way out at to the spillway almost where the water was falling on my to retrieve my lure and Llew96's lure at the end of our fishing session. Interestingly, the max depth under the spillway was no more than 5' 9". Also, when diving under the water to retrieve the lures, I could clearly hear a loud rattling noise. It was Dylan reeling in his 1-minus crankbait 50 yards from where I was swimming. As I learned in physics, sounds travels through water much better than air, so if you have a lot of guys in the same area throwing loud rattling baits, that may or may not put the fish on alert to your baits. Just something interesting to think about.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

That's one nice fish and that barking muskie dog is doing his job!!!!  :
I just not see how you have the time to fish for them when you stay up all night thinking about them gills


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Hahaha I love that dog. Was out at the spillway while he was there and put a shad on the bank... The dog lost his **** on that shad. (2 weeks ago)


----------



## Bronzeyak (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice fish once again. You seem to be getting a handle on the fish of a 1,000 cast. At least in that spillway...ha.

Musky lures are not durable. All those teeth and head thrashing is going to be tough on $20 lures. No doubt. It was worth it I am sure.

Had a Bassett Hound as a kid. The bark still annoys me to no end. Always constant. I would advise keeping the dog back next time around. I had a another dog get hooked and if you think musky are hard to get off the hook... Try an 80lbs dog. They can bite just like the fish. 

My two cents. Nice job!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Had a great time last nite. Congrats again on the catch. If you get a link to Kevin's video could you post it in this thread?


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

1rod, you may want to think twice about swimming near that low head dam. I've been there before when, seemingly out of nowhere, a big log will work loose from the snarled mess under the dam and come shooting to the surface like a missile.

Low head dams are known as "drowning machines" for good reason. If you and your buddies keep swimming in there to retrieve lures, eventually something bad is going to happen.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Good job 1reel! 

It was bound to happen! Was talking to a guy about fishing. He said he just found this website where you can get really good information on musky fishing. Then said he was googling "Alum Creek Musky" when he found it. Probably because the posts and videos clearly identify it by name. Apparently the videos showed this guy right where to fish? He's going to take his brother's (2) and friends there so they can all catch musky. (He called it a name very close to ohiogamefishing) said he didn't even need to post or ask questions to find a honey hole. Worst part is that he's not even from the area and would have never had a clue either.

I don't really care what people post for the most part, but threads like this invite everyone to these spots. Get them while you can cause that place is going to get raped fast! 

Mr. A


----------



## Bronzeyak (Jun 27, 2014)

It's not a secret spot and has not been for some time. More fish will get out of alum creek res. eventually. Anglers should practice CPR on game fish like these. Maybe 1rodandreel can create an infomercial in his next video to show how to CPR these fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

All those types of spots are public, and rarely are they real secrets. However, posting videos of the place, writing directions, and posting it on the internet invites people who would have never tried to go there to do just that. So now the people that fish there have to deal with our 10% plus the 10% that troll too.

Personally, I could care less about shooting fish in a barrel, but its all fun and games till someone posts a video of YOUR favorite fishing hole.

We have to deal with enough crap from the local yahoos, I just can't figure out why anyone would want to invite yahoos from all over as well. I guess that's the price we are going to have to pay until the Mods figure out how to lock the forums so the content won't show up on google and/or without signing in.

Mr. A


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> All those types of spots are public, and rarely are they real secrets. However, posting videos of the place, writing directions, and posting it on the internet invites people who would have never tried to go there to do just that. So now the people that fish there have to deal with our 10% plus the 10% that troll too.
> 
> Personally, I could care less about shooting fish in a barrel, but its all fun and games till someone posts a video of YOUR favorite fishing hole.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with Mr. A on this. People travel hundreds of miles for musky and you might be risking the viability of the spot. I don't fish it so it's no skin off my teeth, but you might want to reconsider posting so many videos. Clearly there's no prohibition against posting videos, but it might not be the best course of action at this point...


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I just think it's to the point where we get that there are musky there, we get you catch them there and do enjoy the videos, but maybe the title shouldn't be alum creek muskies lol. 

If you were to post something like "caught some fish today on so-n-so here's the video!!", and there happened to big a musky in it with a low head in the back ground, I bet most of us could guess the location. 

I'm really surprised it too 4-5 videos up have people bring it up.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Mr. A said:


> All those types of spots are public, and rarely are they real secrets. However, posting videos of the place, writing directions, and posting it on the internet invites people who would have never tried to go there to do just that. So now the people that fish there have to deal with our 10% plus the 10% that troll too.
> 
> Personally, I could care less about shooting fish in a barrel, but its all fun and games till someone posts a video of YOUR favorite fishing hole.
> 
> ...



Last time I checked fishing is a public resource and belongs to EVERYBODY! It is not YOUR spot, it is for EVERYBODY to enjoy whether it be fishing, kayaking/canoeing, bird watching, or whatever. I am totally amazed on how selfish "fishermen" are up here in Ohio. Try looking at some other fishing forums from other states, talk about southern hospitality. They are so welcoming, all the way down to the EXACT location. 
I applaud this younger generation for posting their videos. You realize they are the future of this great sport, it's a privilege, not a right remember.
Take a step back and look at what kind of a message you are portraying to the non-fishing community or worse yet the anti's. They see arguing against each other within the fishing community. Please let's all be good stewards of our natural resources and protect the legacy.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

jpbasspro said:


> Last time I checked fishing is a public resource and belongs to EVERYBODY! It is not YOUR spot, it is for EVERYBODY to enjoy whether it be fishing, kayaking/canoeing, bird watching, or whatever. I am totally amazed on how selfish "fishermen" are up here in Ohio. Try looking at some other fishing forums from other states, talk about southern hospitality. They are so welcoming, all the way down to the EXACT location.
> 
> I applaud this younger generation for posting their videos. You realize they are the future of this great sport, it's a privilege, not a right remember.
> 
> Take a step back and look at what kind of a message you are portraying to the non-fishing community or worse yet the anti's. They see arguing against each other within the fishing community. Please let's all be good stewards of our natural resources and protect the legacy.



You bring up culture by comparing Ohio to the South; it is true that those of us born and bred in the Midwest tend to keep our mouths shut when it comes to certain things. It's just how we are...


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

jpbasspro said:


> Last time I checked fishing is a public resource and belongs to EVERYBODY! It is not YOUR spot, it is for EVERYBODY to enjoy whether it be fishing, kayaking/canoeing, bird watching, or whatever. I am totally amazed on how selfish "fishermen" are up here in Ohio. Try looking at some other fishing forums from other states, talk about southern hospitality. They are so welcoming, all the way down to the EXACT location.
> I applaud this younger generation for posting their videos. You realize they are the future of this great sport, it's a privilege, not a right remember.
> Take a step back and look at what kind of a message you are portraying to the non-fishing community or worse yet the anti's. They see arguing against each other within the fishing community. Please let's all be good stewards of our natural resources and protect the legacy.


I'm not trying to offend you but did you read my post. I state that its a public spot. I never claimed it was my spot. I even went as far as to state I don't really care about the spot and he was free to do as he wishes be it fishing kayaking, swimming. So its not that your post is in error, just that you appear to be arguing points not in contention.

As far as comparing Ohio to the south; there is a huge difference. A huge difference in population versus resources too. So if people from Ohio don't post hot spots and draw you a map feel free to fish somewhere else. 

And before you think I'm one who keeps spots secret talk to anyone I fish with. I don't keep spots secret so long as they are not private property and I found them or someone else did not turn me on to it. It's just that most people here have spots they have told other people about and then watched them get ruined. 

I have no agenda, and my only message is to be responsible with resources as they are finite and some people don't care as much as the rest of us. 

Lastly, before you pass judgement on fishermen "up here in Ohio," why don't you take a step back and meet some more of us. Just because we don't mimic what other states do does not mean we are less of a fisherman, hunter, outdoorsmen then anyone else.

And, it's ironic that you say I'm judging 1 person then you judge an entire state of people. Then judge our entire state against the lower portion of the country. All while being in error over what you apparently though I posted about. I hope you're not a *ichigan fan too! 

Mr. A


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

I know you're new to muskie fishing and it's great that you're catching some fish, and it's great that you practice C&R with them. I don't really have an opinion on the videos and whatnot, to each his own. If I may, I'd like to give you some advice. First, get a large net and net your fish. Second, don't bring them onto land to remove the hooks. Keep them in the net until your picture. Make sure you have long (10") pliers and hook cutters because eventually a big fish will mangle a bait at the back of its mouth and you will have no choice but to cut the shanks of the treble to save the fish. Last, try to minimize your time handling the fish. We all want pictures, but a good rule of thumb is 1 minute in the net in the water getting hooks out and then 30 seconds for a picture before it's back in the water getting revived. 
Muskie are finicky and difficult to keep alive and all this will help you out. I know you've caught a few and they have lived but the more you catch the greater chance you have of getting one that doesn't want to live, so just try to minimize your net time and fish handling. Keep it up though, glad you're discovering the greatest freshwater fish there is. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Bronzeyak said:


> Nice fish once again. You seem to be getting a handle on the fish of a 1,000 cast. At least in that spillway...ha.
> 
> Musky lures are not durable. All those teeth and head thrashing is going to be tough on $20 lures. No doubt. It was worth it I am sure.
> 
> ...


Yeah definitely worth catching the Muskie for a lure. But I've had two 15 dollar lures ruined now which is starting to get a little expensive for me haha.

For sure i need to keep he dog back next time. The only reason y I didn't this time is because the Muskie had every hook in its mouth so it would've been impossible for the dog to be hooked.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Llew96 said:


> Had a great time last nite. Congrats again on the catch. If you get a link to Kevin's video could you post it in this thread?


Thanks for coming out it was Great to meet u, when muskie fishing the more the merrier IMO!  Kevin usually takes a few days on the vid but when he sends it I'll post it.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

billjaco said:


> 1rod, you may want to think twice about swimming near that low head dam. I've been there before when, seemingly out of nowhere, a big log will work loose from the snarled mess under the dam and come shooting to the surface like a missile.
> 
> Low head dams are known as "drowning machines" for good reason. If you and your buddies keep swimming in there to retrieve lures, eventually something bad is going to happen.


Ah I didn't realize that thanks for letting me know. Now that you mention it I know exactly what u mean. When the water is high after a rain and the water is spilling fast I've seen that lot phenomenon. But if the water is trickling from the dam is it still a safety hazard?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

You all are wasting your breath, 1rod1reel has been told this by NUMEROUS different members via PM: he doesn't care. Near as I can tell his primary objective is becoming e-famous and gaining subscribers on his youtube account...Exactly what OGF is all about...right 

1rod1reel out of curiosity what are your plans after OSU? Do you have any intention of sticking around Columbus?


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

jpbasspro said:


> Last time I checked fishing is a public resource and belongs to EVERYBODY! It is not YOUR spot, it is for EVERYBODY to enjoy whether it be fishing, kayaking/canoeing, bird watching, or whatever. I am totally amazed on how selfish "fishermen" are up here in Ohio. Try looking at some other fishing forums from other states, talk about southern hospitality. They are so welcoming, all the way down to the EXACT location.
> I applaud this younger generation for posting their videos. You realize they are the future of this great sport, it's a privilege, not a right remember.
> Take a step back and look at what kind of a message you are portraying to the non-fishing community or worse yet the anti's. They see arguing against each other within the fishing community. Please let's all be good stewards of our natural resources and protect the legacy.


You clearly have not had a spot that was once good ruined by pressure before. I have had it happen and it's demoralizing and sad. Has nothing to do with being selfish for not spreading spots. Has to do with the selfishness of the anglers that potentially come if you broadcAst a spot.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

MuskieDan said:


> I know you're new to muskie fishing and it's great that you're catching some fish, and it's great that you practice C&R with them. I don't really have an opinion on the videos and whatnot, to each his own. If I may, I'd like to give you some advice. First, get a large net and net your fish. Second, don't bring them onto land to remove the hooks. Keep them in the net until your picture. Make sure you have long (10") pliers and hook cutters because eventually a big fish will mangle a bait at the back of its mouth and you will have no choice but to cut the shanks of the treble to save the fish. Last, try to minimize your time handling the fish. We all want pictures, but a good rule of thumb is 1 minute in the net in the water getting hooks out and then 30 seconds for a picture before it's back in the water getting revived.
> Muskie are finicky and difficult to keep alive and all this will help you out. I know you've caught a few and they have lived but the more you catch the greater chance you have of getting one that doesn't want to live, so just try to minimize your net time and fish handling. Keep it up though, glad you're discovering the greatest freshwater fish there is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thank you for your post! Muskies are very exhausted after their fight and I agree with every point you made. In the future I will absolutely keep the fish in the water with a net and only take it out for a few pictures. Everyone who muskie fishes should read this post and I'll inform any fisherman I meet in the future the proper CPR method for muskies. Kevin who taught me to muskie fish landed a 44 incher last week and his friend dropped and killed the fish when trying to land it.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

acklac7 said:


> You all are wasting your breath, 1rod1reel has been told this by NUMEROUS different members via PM: he doesn't care. Near as I can tell his primary objective is becoming e-famous and gaining subscribers on his youtube account...Exactly what OGF is all about...right
> 
> 1rod1reel out of curiosity what are your plans after OSU? Do you have any intention of sticking around Columbus?


I'm applying to physical therapy school right now. I'm planning to go to pt school at Drexel university in Philadelphia where I went to undergrad. I'll also be applying to Osu And a few other schools. You can pray I get into a school in philly so you dont have to deal with me anymore  I hope I'll be going back to philly because the fisherman there aren't nazis about protecting the holes they've claimed. To be fair though all of the fisherman I've met in ohio in person have been really cool people!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> I'm applying to physical therapy school right now. I'm planning to go to pt school at Drexel university in Philadelphia where I went to undergrad. I'll also be applying to Osu And a few other schools. You can pray I get into a school in philly so you dont have to deal with me anymore  I hope I'll be going back to philly because the fisherman there aren't nazis about protecting the holes they've claimed. To be fair though all of the fisherman I've met in ohio in person have been really cool people!


Exactly what I thought. Your going to blow up all our holes then blow town and head back home, leaving us to deal with the mess you've created.

And we're not necc. Nazi's here, we've just seen the effects of posting spots and are extremely cautious/protective of our waterways. As I've told you like three times now the DNR doesn't police our rivers/streams so it is up to US to protect them.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> I'm applying to physical therapy school right now. I'm planning to go to pt school at Drexel university in Philadelphia where I went to undergrad. I'll also be applying to Osu And a few other schools. You can pray I get into a school in philly so you dont have to deal with me anymore  I hope I'll be going back to philly because the fisherman there aren't nazis about protecting the holes they've claimed. To be fair though all of the fisherman I've met in ohio in person have been really cool people!


So you would be perfectly fine if 40 people showed up to that spot and started keeping the muskies they catch? You would be perfectly fine with the catch rates dropping dramatically? I am all for helping anglers out me giving them advice in techniques and "general" spots to look for. Broadcasting a relativity small spot all over the internet is stupid in my opinion. All it takes is a couple anglers to ruin a spot and then you will be asking yourself why you can't catch anything.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Ah I didn't realize that thanks for letting me know. Now that you mention it I know exactly what u mean. When the water is high after a rain and the water is spilling fast I've seen that lot phenomenon. But if the water is trickling from the dam is it still a safety hazard?


There's a lot you don't know. I hope some kid doesn't see this and think swimming at a lowhead dam is ok. Then, he may drown or get hurt and need physical therapy. 

You think you're cool. Others may think you're cool. Though, as some have eluded to, I think you're just an over-zealous attention hound. Nothing wrong with a little attention for some nice fish, but you're doing more harm than good. Though, I don't think you even care. You're to busy beating your chest. "1st cast!" "Oh, look at me, 5th cast musky!" 

At least you caught on, that your gloating gets nixed if you swear, for crying out loud.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

I think it's cool to watch the action and hear the enthusiasm on the videos. You guys need to realize there's a "look at me" YouTube/Facebook generation out there. 

I took 1rod to a secret pond in the Spring, a public place but no one realizes how many big bass are in there, a place that could easily and quickly get fished out. To my knowledge he respected my wish and did not reveal where it is.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good work on the muskies. I think it's time to stop blowing up Alum Creek though. It's a tiny place to fish and a few of us used to fish it without having to see trash, tons of snagged line, and spectators while we fish.

I've been fishing alum hard for over 15 years. I consider it my home water. Not the lake, but the small creek below all the way down to the confluence in Groveport.

It has gone from a novelty to an annoyance knowing that this spot is now blown out with new traffic. Call it selfish, I do not care. Do a few of us who have been here a while a favor. Also, what happened to being a Dentist? I thought that was your original plan.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Mr.Good said:


> I think it's cool to watch the action and hear the enthusiasm on the videos. You guys need to realize there's a "look at me" YouTube/Facebook generation out there.
> 
> I took 1rod to a secret pond in the Spring, a public place but no one realizes how many big bass are in there, a place that could easily and quickly get fished out. To my knowledge he respected my wish and did not reveal where it is.


Any spots that are given to me by another fisherman who wish to keep them secret will not be revealed. Anytime I'm with another fisherman who does not want his spot recorded I of course oblige and turn off the gopro. But if I find the spot on my own or if the person I'm with doesn't mind me recording it, then I will share it utube and here for other anglers to enjoy.


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

I think the easiest and best solution is to leave out the names of places from topics/reports. If you want to share with other people, just do it via PM. I don't think it's an unreasonable request, and will also serve to placate the rightfully angry locals.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Why give away the location of everyone's secret spots? They aren't really a secret, they're just hard to find. I wouldn't deprive anyone of the joy of searching, with all the experiences of poison ivy, ticks and thorn bush gashes to wear as a badge of honor afterward haha!


----------



## Catzilla (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice fish! Keep up the videos. I get people are upset about the spot being broadcasted but this isn't the only body of water housing these fish. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Catzilla said:


> Nice fish! Keep up the videos. I get people are upset about the spot being broadcasted but this isn't the only body of water housing these fish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Quoted for blunt truth.

I agree 100%


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

It's interesting to watch the responses on these types of posts. Nearly 100% of the people that are pro posting-spots have been on here 4 years or less, (usually less).

Those of us that have been on OGF and it's predecessor GFO know all to well the NIGHTMARES these types of threads can create. Just wait, one day here soon someone is going to post that they saw some random guy walking out of this spot with a stringer full of Muskie slung over his back. Those of us who have been on here 10 years are just going to roll our eyes and say "we told you so".

We've been threw this scenario probably hundreds of times over the past 10 years, often with devastating results. Thats why you see alot of seasoned, hardcore anglers act the way we do.


----------



## Bronzeyak (Jun 27, 2014)

1rodandreel - You have not revealed anything in your videos that many fisherman do not already know and if the musky are gone tomorrow ... they will eventually be back. Post what you want to share ... it's a public forum for fishing reports!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> It's interesting to watch the responses on these types of posts. Nearly 100% of the people that are pro posting-spots have been on here 4 years or less, (usually less).
> 
> Those of us that have been on OGF and it's predecessor GFO know all to well the NIGHTMARES these types of threads can create. Just wait, one day here soon someone is going to post that they saw some random guy walking out of this spot with a stringer full of Muskie slung over his back. Those of us who have been on here 10 years are just going to roll our eyes and say "we told you so".
> 
> We've been threw this scenario probably hundreds of times over the past 10 years, often with devastating results. Thats why you see alot of seasoned, hardcore anglers act the way we do.


this is spot on. Lots of fishermen and not enough water in Ohio to post specifics without eventual consequences.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Catzilla said:


> Nice fish! Keep up the videos. I get people are upset about the spot being broadcasted but this isn't the only body of water housing these fish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yourself, Dana, and Bronzyak are completely missing the point from myself and I believe most if not everyone else.

The spot makes less difference than the damage people do advertising what little opportunities we have in Central Ohio in the first place. Someone else talked about us Ohioans being unsportsmanlike because down south they'll give you the exact spot. He neglected the fact the we have a MUCH denser population, less resources and NOBODY plans a trip to Central Ohio to FISH.

The spot makes little difference. The videos make little difference. When you put a spot and a video together, then post it on the internet; that's the issue.

He could describe where it is in great detail and get all the attention he wants without naming the video so obviously. Without the video being SO EASY TO FIND the people who are too lazy to read posts would have to put some work into finding their spots.

Also, there wouldn't be an issue if by Alum Creek he actually meant THE RESERVOIR because you could go to his GPS location and still fail. He's literally pin pointing a swimming pool size place that holds and traps musky. (sadly, even he hasn't figured out there is a better place near his honey hole, but what do you expect from a guy that could care less about a place he's going to leave and never worked to find in the first place.) There isn't even any real sportsmanship in what he's doing but he doesn't even realize it.

Maybe he could change the next title to something more accurate like "3rd cast musky from a bathtub."

Mr. A


----------



## Catzilla (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm not sure where you going with longevity on this forum. Because we haven't been here as long were not as respectful as you in angling? Have you heard of the app Fishbrain? I'd suggest to take the fight to them 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Catzilla (Aug 8, 2013)

To follow up to this I live 25 minutes from the exact spot and have yet to fish there. Never landed a muskie and woukd love the opportunity but out of respect I choose not to crowd it. Again.....not the only body of water or spot in central ohio housing these fish 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

throwing the popcorn in now...


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

OnTheFly said:


> throwing the popcorn in now...


Another sequel? Already?


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

Most people dnt care about giving away spots because the either 1.) need to be given spots to catch fish because either lack of skill or laziness 2.) only fish rarely so don't have much to lose or 3.) like this guy is leaving the area soon and could care less. No serious fisherman wants more pressure and broadcasting of spots.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

The real atrocity is that I fished it today. Casted five times and nothing. Whats up with that.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Catzilla said:


> I'm not sure where you going with longevity on this forum. Because we haven't been here as long were not as respectful as you in angling? Have you heard of the app Fishbrain? I'd suggest to take the fight to them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No,he saying that almost everyone on here that agrees with him and has been on here long enough,has experienced what he is talking about. Obviously you havent experienced it YET.


----------



## Catzilla (Aug 8, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> No,he saying that almost everyone on here that agrees with him and has been on here long enough,has experienced what he is talking about. Obviously you havent experienced it YET.



I have. I grew up fishing my grandpas farm pond and would you believe he let his church friends fish it out?  In seriousness I get it. It's not a mammoth largemouth it's a Muskie. Another reason I don't crowd it and haven't shared this information among my fisherman friends.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Core_d said:


> The real atrocity is that I fished it today. Casted five times and nothing. Whats up with that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Haha! Post of the day. How many did you see down there, 6..........8.........maybe 13 other anglers. Awesome fun right there!

I hope the hound dog was there too! lol


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Good to see the "good old boys club" vibe I've been getting from this site somewhat confirmed. Too bad this isn't a private site huh?

Some newer member posts a vague report and they get jumped on and told to be more specific...location, lure, etc.. The same member can post a report with all the info and they get blasted for burning a spot lol. 

I guess everyone should just post info like, "used lures in the water and caught these fish"...with pics of their catch with the background photoshopped out. Make sure to not share what lure you used. Since that'll keep people from catching your fish if they somehow decode your message.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

I joined this site to gain knowledge and share knowledge. Now it seems like every time I login there's a pissing contest over fictitious rules and regulations that the moral police try to bestow upon everyone. Not once have I posted in the middle of one of these "squabbles" but I can't take it any longer...

The crap I see on here is unbelievable! It actually makes me angry. I think of my fellow outdoorsman (and women) as brothers and sisters. This is a place that I can come to share my love and passion for the sport of fishing that the rest of the world just can't or won't understand. So what if other people have different opinions on how THEY like to fish? As long as someone is respectful and within the limits of the law, who am I or anyone else to judge how or what they do with their catch? Here's a couple examples that really irk me...

1. "I saw someone carry off a smallmouth on a stringer today!!!!." Who seriously cares???? When did the smallmouth bass gain deity status? I love catching smallies and I personally don't eat them, but I've never looked down upon someone who does. It's their prerogative. 

2. "A musky is an apex predator---why in the world would anyone keep one?" Never fished for them, never caught one. I happen to enjoy another "apex" predator, the Northern Pike though. At some point I may just eat a Musky since it can't be that much different than a pike. People can be pissed at me all they want. Does that mean I'm doing to keep one that's undersized (or even oversized for that matter)? No it does not, because I respect the rules and the fish and the future. 

3. "I can't stand all the idiots at the boat ramps. Why don't they know what they're doing? They're so stupid." I'm glad everyone on here who gripes about that was a professional boater since day one. Again, I get it. I understand there are morons out there, but did you ever stop to think that maybe they didn't grow up around boats and they're doing the best they can? Personally, I'm more concerned with all the idiots out on the roads than I am the water. Hell, at least some of the people at the ramps are other fishermen, which automatically gives them a little leeway in my book.


Those "quotes" above are just some of the examples of stuff I see on here all the time. 

As far as the OP goes...personally I wouldn't post the videos on YouTube, just because I'm a private person. However, your videos are well-done, and your fish are even better...congrats.

And here's some food for thought...everyone who is pissed about his videos should just do some searching for videos of Alum, Deer Creek, Buckeye, Hoover, etc. They're all online, hate to break it to you. Furthermore, there are more muskies in Alum besides "the swimming pool" that another poster described. I say let the hoards go to the swimming pool and fight over a couple fish. From what I've read there aren't a lot of musky fisherman on here anyways, so who in the hell cares?

Personally, I'm more interested in stopping all the people who litter and don't follow the rules and regs. when it comes to fishing.

I've been fishing for over 25 years and I'm not even close to knowing everything there is to know about fishing. I want to login to OGF and continue to learn, that's why I'm here.

Stop with the Facebook and Myspace behavior. Otherwise, do us all a favor and go comment on some YouTube videos or Yahoo! news stories, because quite frankly, that's what a lot of the comments on here remind me of.

Rant over. 

2. "A musky is an apex predator


----------



## longrod (Jun 2, 2014)

Hoover 4 Me just nailed it, couldn't agree more!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Also rodandreel do you have "addcents" enabled on youtube such that you are getting paid-per-video-view?


----------



## Bronzeyak (Jun 27, 2014)

Hoover4me and Perchn'Crappie ... well said.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Closed so everyone has time to go and cry themselves to sleep so you are all rested enough to be able to interject yourselves tomorrow into more meaningless diatribe with your over inflated sense of self importance.


----------

